# my baby killed two of my speakers



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

She climbed up a box, and asaulted my speakers with a pen
not to mention all the figer prints and scratches on my 50 inch and my 24 inch pc monitor :gah:


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

What a cutie! Why do they always smile after they destroy something? Dennis


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Kids. Gotta love 'em no matter what!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I feel for you my friend, I have 5 daughters one of whom is only 22 months old and I dont know how I would react if she did something like that. She is a climber too and gets into everything.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Wow. That makes my palms sweat a bit. Sorry.

I can hear it now...



Darlin...Daddy's gotta go outside and make loud angry noises for a bit. Alright? Yes...
he still loves you , he just needs to be alone for a few minutes...:wits-end:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Let's get a famous celebrity to speak for you...

jwhite: Our daughter climbed up a box and poked holes in our speakers.
celebrity: A sweet angel aired out our speakers.

jwhite: I cried when I learned she had scratched our 50" display.
celebrity: The tears of joy for our loving children.

jwhite: I wanted to hang her up by her toes.
celebrity: A big hug, kiss and an 'I love you', eased the pain.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

:yikes: . I'll be :wits-end: too.

In the other hand ... a perfect excuse to upgrade (if budget permits :yes


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't know, maybe I smell a conspiracy. Did you give your sweet little girl that pen???????:heehee:


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

Did you get the extended "baby proof" warranty?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

One sister for sale!
One sister for sale!
One crying and spying young sister for sale!
I'm really not kidding,
So who'll start the bidding?
Do I hear a dollar?
A nickel?
A penny?
Oh, isn't there, isn't there, isn't there any
One kid who will buy this old sister for sale,
This crying and spying young sister for sale?


----------



## Raymond Leggs (Aug 23, 2008)

:unbelievable: :scared:


----------



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm reminded of when my kids thought our fish needed cupcakes to celebrate my son's birthday...lost several. THEN we went somewhere and they had pretty lights in the water, my kids squirted a bunch of different craft paints in the water. Ironically, no loss of life from that one...

I've never had (much) kid related speaker damage, they knocked a tower over once and banged up the corner, also, a friend was over and wanted to see how loud my speakers would go.... poof, a little smoke came out of the port. He bought me new speakers the next day...


----------

